

Lobster, a ‘free bus travel’ app is audience favorite at Over The Air hackathon - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/news/lobster-a-free-bus-travel-app-is-audience-favorite-at-over-the-air-hackathon-20100914/

======
KoZeN
Great article.

Another example of how to achieve mass appeal, keep it simple.

